# milk is really thick ??????



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

I bought 30 kiko cross does that are 10 months old couple weeks ago. none are supposed to be bred but just my luck one was. NOT GOOD. she had her kid today with no problem and is taking good care of it,BUT the kid is sucking and wagging its tail but walks around crying. i tied up mom and checked her bag. i milked her and its a really thick paste, i worked on her a few min and it didint clear up all.. what you think??


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

No experience with this.... but might it be mastitis???? or some other infection?
best of luck...
M.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does the thickness kinda remind you of puss? Sorry thats the only thing I can think of. I had a first timmer that I was stealing from to freeze and that how hers was. The baby might just be lazy (?) or maybe she is just a cry baby? Maybe see if she trys sucking your finger, or put your finger in her mouth and see what she does......thats all I got sorry


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

The first milk from a doe is colostrum and is a bit off color and thicker than the regular milk...a light pale yellow color ...maybe she is fine and its just colostrum ????? If so. just get that little one on the teat ASAP so he can get some of that good stuff


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It most likely is just colostrum. I've had some does who had very thing colostrum and others who were very thick, almost like warm molasses. It's also usually a yellow/gold color. If the kid was nursing and wagging his tail, that usually means they are getting milk. Have you felt his tummy after he nurses? Does it feel full, or does he look gant/sunk in in his flanks just below the spine?


----------



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

baby seems to be doing ok. if it wasnt getting anything im sure it would be gone by now. not happy that he let her get bred so early. :veryangry:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Does his tummy look nice and round? If so he's eating. You may want to weigh him for a few days and see if he's gaining. If you are worried still, offer him a warm bottle (whole cows milk with a little karo syrup is fine), if he's hungry he will show interest, if not he won't!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It sounds like very thick colostrum... which is normal...some have it that way...it will eventually start getting more liquid like.... It should look yellow and really thick.. sticky and have a creamy appearance... If it has blood or any other coloring ..or clumps ...or strings...then I would be concerned...

When the colostrum is really thick like that... it is hard for the baby to suckle from the teat.......so.. you may have to milk out some from mom and feed it to the baby... whether it be the bottle or by syringe ...very slowly.... Feel the babies tummy to see if it is full ...if not... supplement feed.... :hug: :thumb: 

Congrats... :clap:


----------

